# Green Spotted Puffer



## avigdor (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I went to my local LFS and they, as always, got me into trouble.

I saw a couple of Green Spotted Puffers and they were nice so I asked what they are and if they will be ok in a tank with African Cichlids (I asked about water condition, aggressiveness etc.) and of course that was a mistake...never ask the guys at your LFS they no nothing! they told me that it is absolutely ok and they even had these in an African Cichlids tank.

I got the Puffers, came home, acclimated them and put them in the fish tank (I have a 90gl with 12 African Cichlids) then I went to research...I know that the rule is research and then act but I guess I am paying the price of being a newbie...

my question is what should I do keep them return them?
will my African Cichlids be ok in brackish water? (the puffers needs it)

any help will be MUCH appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

Take em back


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

get another tank for him or take him back. He won't last long unless you get the water brackish and then the cichlids won't take to that. Plus someone is going to die in the meantime....it won't be pretty.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

puffers are mean MFers taking them back


----------



## avigdor (Jan 16, 2010)

Will do...I will take them back.

Thank you all for all the help.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

If you're finding yourself liking the idea of a puffer you may look into some of the true freshwater variety. they are not compatible with cichlids but are small enough that a reasonably sized set-up can be used.

My fav have been the South American Freshwater puffer (or Brazilian)
pea/dwarf/pygmy puffer (avoid buying from PetsMart)
avocado puff

sorry can't recall the Latin/scinetific names

This is the place to learn about anything puffer.

http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah made that same mistake once a few yrs ago and the puffers may be mean, but they are slow and the cichlids made quick work of two puffers. Lesson learned! Research then buy.


----------

